# بلوكات 3dmax



## تصميم شغلة (23 مارس 2008)

مرحبا بس أنا كان بدي أطلب من يملك مكتبة 3dmax للفرش وإذا عندا أكتر فما يبخل علينا وشكراً


----------



## سلمى هاشم (18 أغسطس 2009)

اريد بلوكات فرش 3dmax


----------



## ahmed bahnasy (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## GARDEN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن توضحين اكثر . . . شنو قصدك بالبلوكات هل هي RPC ام Objects ؟؟؟
وماذا تقصدين يا اخت سلمى بالفرش هل هي meterials ام ماذا ؟؟ 
وان شاء الله متوفرة جميعها . . . وعن قريب !!!!!


----------



## شرعب السلام (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الوسمحت اريد منكم بحث عن الجسات الترابيه


----------



## waleedd (17 يناير 2010)

انا عندى اللى انتو عاوزينه


----------



## waleedd (17 يناير 2010)

خامات وموديلات


----------



## waleedd (17 يناير 2010)

وعندى برامج الماكس من 7 الى 10


----------



## waleedd (17 يناير 2010)

بس عندى مشكله فى رفع الملفات


----------



## waleedd (17 يناير 2010)

عاوز اعرف ارفع ملفات الى المنتدى ازاى


----------



## ابو وسيم (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي الحداد 1980 (13 يوليو 2010)

:20:مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## galalhashad (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ايه الحلاوه دي


----------



## اكرم تويج (29 نوفمبر 2011)

اي الله يخليكم اني هم هستوني اتعلم


----------



## barkatk86 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاوز اعرف ارفع ملفات الى المنتدى*


----------



## MONA ALI 1983 (25 مارس 2013)

ممكن ان ترسلو لي دروس تعليمية لــ 3d max


----------

